# First role of B&W film



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

I finally finished and got my first role of b&w film shot and processed. Here are a couple of my favorite images. These are from the scanned negative disk with no other processing.

1) I found this guy interesting. He was pedaling around the lake by himself.




Street set with film - 1 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

2) This is the damn and spillway for one of the nearby lakes. I find it to be a neat old structure to photograph.




Street set with film - 2 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

3) Downtown OKC from one of the bridges that are in Bricktown.




Street set with film - 6 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice.  I love B&W film and photos.  The second one is my favorite.  Subject and composition are both interesting.

Phil


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2014)

Rock and Role!

What film did you use?


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

PWhite214 said:


> Nice.  I love B&W film and photos.  The second one is my favorite.  Subject and composition are both interesting.
> 
> Phil



Thank you Phil.



Robin Usagani said:


> Rock and Role!
> 
> What film did you use?



Robin, I use Ilford HP5 400 ISO.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice job Ron. #2 for me also for the same reason above. Good subject, exposure, sharp and contrasty. All the makings of a nice B&W


----------



## timor (Mar 17, 2014)

ronlane said:


> I use Ilford HP5 400 ISO.


OK. That would explain the grain. Nevertheless nice work. Once you graduate to FP4 or Tmax 100 you will see the difference type of film makes for the type of shot you will make. In meantime if you plan on shooting more landscapes with b&w film, get a set of filters like Wratten 8 or 9, 21 and 25. They help in many ways to improve the pictures.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Nice job Ron. #2 for me also for the same reason above. Good subject, exposure, sharp and contrasty. All the makings of a nice B&W



Thanks Rick. I have a couple of signs on this set but didn't post them.



timor said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I use Ilford HP5 400 ISO.
> ...



Thanks timor. I'll have to check into the filters. Right now, it is just a tag along camera with my dslr gear. I am wanting to learn more about it and use it for street stuff because of the size. If the street stuff goes good, I may have to get a fuji digital to use instead of the film.

I am liking the film for certain things. As I learn about it, I'm sure that I will get much better at it.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

Rick, these two are for you.

1) Needs cropped and straightened




Street set with film - 4 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

2) I need to figure out the dof on this camera.




Street set with film - 5 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nicely done Ron. Those vintage signs are great. Get 'em while you can. At least in my town, that stuff disappears overnight sometimes.
One that always made me laugh and I wanted to snap, but never did, was a sign that read "Second hand furniture and food". 
I know what the actual intent of the sign was but I still was curious how the second hand food was served.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Very nicely done Ron. Those vintage signs are great. Get 'em while you can. At least in my town, that stuff disappears overnight sometimes.
> One that always made me laugh and I wanted to snap, but never did, was a sign that read "Second hand furniture and food".
> I know what the actual intent of the sign was but I still was curious how the second hand food was served.



I'm not so curious about the second hand foot myself but I'm sure that someone somewhere may enjoy it


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 17, 2014)

I really like the shot of the bike-man....grain and all.....!


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> I really like the shot of the bike-man....grain and all.....!



Thank you. He was the interesting biker because he was in street clothes and biking alone. There were a couple of groups riding ahead of him a few minutes before but I wasn't able to get them.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 17, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Rick, these two are for you.
> 
> 1) Needs cropped and straightened
> 
> ...




I like these best, great subject, don't listen to grumpy Timor HP5 is great film this is HP5 @ iso 800 http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Other/Black-and-White-Film/i-F3v9VgD/1/XL/Scan-130611-0009-XL.jpg


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks gsgary. I like the HP5 and was happy with most of the photos. That one was a little grainy and I was shocked because it was like 8:00 am in the morning with full sun light from the camera right.

I have 3 more rolls of HP5 and then I may try something else to see about it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Thanks gsgary. I like the HP5 and was happy with most of the photos. That one was a little grainy and I was shocked because it was like 8:00 am in the morning with full sun light from the camera right.
> 
> I have 3 more rolls of HP5 and then I may try something else to see about it.



What camera?

Anyway.. you may also want to try to set the camera as ASA 800 and push the development one stop.  Then you can shoot indoor more with less light.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

Robin, it's a Fuji AX Mulitprogram with a 50mm lens. Honestly don't know what you mean on the ASA 800 and I'm not processing the film. I'm having it done at a local camera store.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 17, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Thanks gsgary. I like the HP5 and was happy with most of the photos. That one was a little grainy and I was shocked because it was like 8:00 am in the morning with full sun light from the camera right.
> 
> I have 3 more rolls of HP5 and then I may try something else to see about it.



What was it developed in ? this is HP5 in DDX


----------



## NedM (Mar 17, 2014)

I've always preferred shooting film over digital if my finances ever allowed me. I was more selective with my shots whenever I went out and about with film. And once I developed my negatives and made some prints I felt more accomplished about myself. Great photos!


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

gsgary said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks gsgary. I like the HP5 and was happy with most of the photos. That one was a little grainy and I was shocked because it was like 8:00 am in the morning with full sun light from the camera right.
> ...



I do not know what they used to develop it with. Again, I took it to a local camera store that processes film here in OKC. I may try another local company that processes film here in the City to see how they do with it.




NedM said:


> I've always preferred shooting film over digital if my finances ever allowed me. I was more selective with my shots whenever I went out and about with film. And once I developed my negatives and made some prints I felt more accomplished about myself. Great photos!



Thank you.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2014)

Ron, shoot it if the film was ASA/ISO 800.  But you need to tell the developer to push the developing 1 stop.  I find 400 ISO too low for most lower light shots.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Ron, shoot it if the film was ASA/ISO 800.  But you need to tell the developer to push the developing 1 stop.  I find 400 ISO too low for most lower light shots.



Okay, now I understand. Did the ones above look okay as they were? I was outdoors in the daylight, so I wouldn't have thought there would be an issue with 400 working on them.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2014)

No.. but you said you want to try different things.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> No.. but you said you want to try different things.



lol, okay, that I can do. Just wanted to make sure that I didn't screw up to begin with.


----------



## AlanO (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice shots... My favorite of the set is the damn spillway , the signs are cool too.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

AlanO said:


> Nice shots... My favorite of the set is the damn spillway , the signs are cool too.



thank you AlanO


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 18, 2014)

If you are developing your HP5 at home it has a huge exposure latititude

It is fine to use at ISO 200 to reduce grain, thats what I do.


----------



## AlanO (Mar 18, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> If you are developing your HP5 at home it has a huge exposure latititude
> 
> It is fine to use at ISO 200 to reduce grain, thats what I do.



Which developer are you using? How much are you pulling it (time)?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 18, 2014)

This is HP5 @ iso400 but developed in Rodinal in the fridge for 1 hour


----------



## gsgary (Mar 18, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Robin, it's a Fuji AX Mulitprogram with a 50mm lens. Honestly don't know what you mean on the ASA 800 and I'm not processing the film. I'm having it done at a local camera store.



Shooting it at ISO800 you are underexposing the film to give it more contrast so you have to tell the lab and they will add time to the developement, there are losts of things you can do with film on a dull day you can underexpose and overdevelope it to give it more contrast and on a bright contrasty day you can overexpose and underdevelope to reduce contrast. there is a bit more to think about than digital


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2014)

Ron, for a first outing with B&W film you should be tickled!   These are all fine shots.      Personally, I like grain, but I understand these guys are just trying to get you to see that it can be easily reduced for a smoother look to your images, should you prefer.   Either the simple exposure tricks, as gary mentions here, or the use of a yellow filter (or more), helps with contrast.   And grain is certainly controlled by ISO (assuming routine processing).   Generally for bright outdoors, using 100 or 200 ISO is fine, and indoors or evening outside go with 400 - just like you'd set with digital.  You might want to go with a lower ISO for your next outdoors stroll.  Regardless, you're lucky to have a lab nearby that gives you fair results like this.

I love your sign shots, too!   They have a lot of character.   :heart:


----------



## ronlane (Mar 18, 2014)

terri said:


> Ron, for a first outing with B&W film you should be tickled!   These are all fine shots.      Personally, I like grain, but I understand these guys are just trying to get you to see that it can be easily reduced for a smoother look to your images, should you prefer.   Either the simple exposure tricks, as gary mentions here, or the use of a yellow filter (or more), helps with contrast.   And grain is certainly controlled by ISO (assuming routine processing).   Generally for bright outdoors, using 100 or 200 ISO is fine, and indoors or evening outside go with 400 - just like you'd set with digital.  You might want to go with a lower ISO for your next outdoors stroll.  Regardless, you're lucky to have a lab nearby that gives you fair results like this.
> 
> I love your sign shots, too!   They have a lot of character.   :heart:



Thanks Terri, I felt pretty good about this set of images. There were some that were lacking but mostly with composition. I was using my dslr and the film camera both on this shoot.

Unfortunately, I have 400 in the camera now and 2 more rolls that to shoot before I can get more at 100 or 200, but I will do that.

I'm going on a walk with some other photogs this weekend, and maybe I can get another roll of b&w taken.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2014)

SHoot some film photos of the wife and kids! It's always good to have some family pics on tiny pieces of celluloid!


----------



## gsgary (Mar 18, 2014)

ronlane said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Ron, for a first outing with B&W film you should be tickled!   These are all fine shots.      Personally, I like grain, but I understand these guys are just trying to get you to see that it can be easily reduced for a smoother look to your images, should you prefer.   Either the simple exposure tricks, as gary mentions here, or the use of a yellow filter (or more), helps with contrast.   And grain is certainly controlled by ISO (assuming routine processing).   Generally for bright outdoors, using 100 or 200 ISO is fine, and indoors or evening outside go with 400 - just like you'd set with digital.  You might want to go with a lower ISO for your next outdoors stroll.  Regardless, you're lucky to have a lab nearby that gives you fair results like this.
> ...



If you have not shot any photos just rewind it and get some iso100 if you have shot some rewind it and next time you use it you will have some double exposures


----------



## ronlane (Mar 18, 2014)

Derrel said:


> SHoot some film photos of the wife and kids! It's always good to have some family pics on tiny pieces of celluloid!



Good idea Derrel. I'll have to do that.



gsgary said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...



Thanks gary for the suggestion, but I'll finish off the 400 rolls before getting more film. While it isn't taking me long to go through a roll, I am still trying to save more for dslr stuff.


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 18, 2014)

AlanO said:


> vimwiz said:
> 
> 
> > If you are developing your HP5 at home it has a huge exposure latititude
> ...



When processing at 200 ISO I use Ilford Ilfotec LC29  @ 1 + 19 for 5 mins (Instead of usual 1+29 for 9mins at 400 ISO)

I think the "official" way is to use Perceptol, but I like LC29, its strong and cheap.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 18, 2014)

timor said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I use Ilford HP5 400 ISO.
> ...



Alternatively / in addition, shooting medium or large format reduces grain, at the same ISO (since you magnify the negative less to get to whatever display size you're using). E.g., Ilford 400 120 film will show less apparent grain in a given print than Ilford 400 35mm film (by about 1 stop), and Ilford ISO 400 4x5 film will show even less than 35mm (by almost 2 stops)

Pretty much the same concept as why full frame digital deals with noise better than crop frame digital.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 25, 2014)

Pick up two more rolls of photos this afternoon. 1 color and 1 b&w. Funny, I don't remember much of what is on the color film. I do know that I've gotten some steam engine photos on the b&w.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 25, 2014)

That sounds like a great subject for B&W. I like the first couple of the architectural shots, and the ones of the signs. Good stuff.

Isn't it fun getting your pictures back? at least I always there was something fun about picking up your pictures and getting to see them.


----------

